# SOF Nutrition.



## cavscout263 (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know if any of you are crazy about your nutrition, but I take mine serious. I don't know if half the stuff I do is truly from the nutrition or from just a placebo type affect of; if I eat super clean and healthy and eat at the right time I will perform better and make gains in performance, strength, durability, and overall quality of life.
One of the tools I have used for my overall success is a book that was compiled by some nutritionist and they designed it for the SOF.

http://www.sealswcc.com/PDF/special-operations-nutrition-guide.pdf
If you take a closer look there are certain tools that you can use in the book to actually help figure out some things like how many calories you need, carbs, protein, your RMR, how to eat and what to eat etc....
You have to do a little looking on the internet to actually find the original author/ publishing site to use these tools that are on the margins. Luckily I have all of them saved on my computer. So if any of you would want to get your hands on these tools let me know.

    I have truly taken everything in this book to heart because it is backed by nutritionist and not bro science. It has worked for me and I think it could help straighten out a lot of peoples diets and help them break past a few plateaus. Again, let me know if any of you want me to post those files/tools that go with this book.

Hope this helps you all like it helped me.
-Chris.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this.  I started eating strict Paleo, and then a combo of Paleo and clean eating.  I strayed quite a bit in the past few months and am looking for something to help get me back on track.  This evening I will be digging into this link much deeper.


----------



## Theirb123 (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome post man printing out now. Thanks.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks brother.


----------

